# Can I Use an Open Type Font with PE Design



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I want to use an Open Type Font in PE Design, but it's not a choice in the font list. Do Open Type Fonts not work in PED? Is there any way I can use them without having to digitize each letter by hand?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

not quite sure what a open type font is but True type fonts work with pe design


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I think my opentype fonts show up. I will have to check tonight when I get home.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Even though my shows the "O" on the icon, in the parenthesis it shows it as "truetype". And yes, they show up and work in my PE Design.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

True Type fonts are have a .ttf extension and Open Type fonts have an .otf extension. I checked some of mine and most of the OTF fonts are showing up also, but for some reason this specific one is not showing up. It's called EccentricStd.otf. I'm not sure why it's not available.


----------

